

Out-of-Control Satellite Threatens Other Nearby Spacecraft - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.space.com/news/out-of-control-satellite-threatens-others-sn-100503.html

======
hga
Month old news, e.g. here's an item from 3 days ago about the successful
management of it's first "close encounter":
[http://www.satellitetoday.com/st/headlines/Intelsat-
Reports-...](http://www.satellitetoday.com/st/headlines/Intelsat-Reports-No-
Service-Disruption-as-Galaxy-15-Passes-AMC-11_34236.html)

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Excellent - thank you.

I found this after looking at various items about orbital mechanics. Most of
it I know, but I hadn't seen this piece of "news". I also searched here on HN
to see if it had been submitted. I couldn't find it, I thought it was
interesting, and hence I submitted it.

~~~
hga
You're welcome. I _think_ it was reported but I'm not sure much note was made
of it then on this forum.

It is quite interesting ... perhaps they made the satellite too redundant!
I.e. the stabilization and service (vs. control) radio systems are working
just fine but they can't talk to it or what they're trying to talk to got
zapped. If this is at all likely to happen again (probably not), future
satellites ought to have a deadman system to turn off the service radio system
if they haven't been in contact with home for too long.

